
Why new antibiotics never come to market - triplesec
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-new-antibiotics-never-come-to-market#
======
triplesec
They want help in finding samples from divers. I bet there's a way to make a
site and app to help with this process. And I'm wondering if they wouldn't do
well with a good crowdfunding campaign.

'“Before we dive anywhere, we always talk to the local divers to find out
about what’s out there,” he said. “Some of these guys spend more time
underwater than on land. So we had the idea, why don’t we get them to collect
the sponges and specimens growing in these lakes and send them back to us?”'

